# Blue eyes GSD



## A_Sh (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi, 

Does the blue eyes GSD change when he gets older ?

what colour does it change to normally ?

Cheers


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

if you're speaking of the dark blue / grey eyes on newborn pups.... they will become brown. exact shade is to be determined.

eta: my initial reply was referring to dogs with normal pigment. blue gsd are dilutes.... now seeing your other post I would say that his eyes would end up gold, however - if the puppy behind him is a littermate, based on his color I would question if the pups are purebred. if there is a chance that they're part husky, border collie, etc... then obviously the eyes will remain blue.


----------



## A_Sh (Jun 19, 2016)

There breeder is registered and is trying to breed the blue gene GSD. it seems they will change to amber gold ..


----------

